# Aqua-Vu® Showdown Digital Depthfinder Fish Finder



## dealerguy04 (Feb 5, 2008)

anyone used this? I am thinking of getting this it looks simple to read and use anybody have an opinion and first hand experience with this machine let me know thanks!


----------



## NittanyDoug (May 30, 2006)

There are lots of opinions on this. Do a search for VPG (what it was called last year) or showdown. I like mine. I like my BIL's x67 better but there is a price difference. It was good for my price point.


----------



## dealerguy04 (Feb 5, 2008)

ya have you had problems with interference with it or it not reading fish well?


----------



## NittanyDoug (May 30, 2006)

i think it reads fish just fine and I like the zoom capability of it. When we were just using the VPG and not the x67 there was no interference at all. With the x67 in one hole and the VPG in the other there is interference. I just turned up/on the noise rejection. It cuts out some of the sensitivity but I could still see what was going on.


----------



## sea nympho (Aug 7, 2006)

I think NatureVision products are made in the cheapest-of-the-cheap chinese factories and offer little true value.

Myself I spent 20 more dollars and got a Vexilar Fl-8 on sale @ Gander. These units are Japanese(way better), 3 color (very important), and have a solid history of reliability and functionality.

I don't trust NatureVison anymore, I have some of thier products and think Marcum makes better cams and Vex & Lowrance make better electronics.

JMO


----------



## last chance-2 (Aug 28, 2004)

i just got one have had it out 4 times. seems to work good for me . i only fish for gills and specks 20 ft or less i run 2 jigs on a line both show up on unit. and i can see fish, when they come up to take it.so far has been easy to use. and no problems.


----------



## dealerguy04 (Feb 5, 2008)

last chance-2 said:


> i just got one have had it out 4 times. seems to work good for me . i only fish for gills and specks 20 ft or less i run 2 jigs on a line both show up on unit. and i can see fish, when they come up to take it.so far has been easy to use. and no problems.


does it show fish on the bottom clearly, can you tell the difference between the bottom and fish


----------



## Gutz (Mar 22, 2006)

Just taking a quick first peak at it I would say NO! You could get a lot more for that money or maybe a LITTLE more. You need some color and a proven track record.


----------



## last chance-2 (Aug 28, 2004)

i can see fish on bottom with mine. is it the best no. i havnt tried it in deep water so i dont know about that.when i see fish on it i work my jigs up i on see my jigs going up and down on unit and see the fish chace it up when lines come together when i catch most of my fish. so far ive been happy with it.i know i would of not caught near the fish i have with out it.i hope it holds up for me thats my biggest consern.price was why i got mine out the door for 215 and he was out of marcum 1.


----------



## Gutz (Mar 22, 2006)

I'm not saying it doesn't work and I'm sure it's better than nothing but given the chance, I would try to get something with color. You can tell size but more importantly you can tell if something is coming from the outside of the cone in to the middle.


----------



## susanlakeboys (Mar 16, 2008)

they're greeeaaat! i really like mine. marks fish fine. when i was fishing a waxy on a teardrop i could tell if my bait was on or off.


----------



## Jonathan64 (Jan 17, 2007)

I bought an Aqua-Vu upgraded Quad 4X4 last month - nice rig with the 7" monitor and remote to switch to any direction of the four views from the the 360 degree lens to isolate one of the "quads" to the full 7" monitor.

Do any of you own and use one of these with the dedicated, accessory, DVR recorder like this one offered? It has Compack Flash Card compatiblity to upload stills or video captures to a photo file in one's computer - a transfer to a Photobucket, YouTube, or other imaging host.

This is my Aqua-Vu Quad:










And the dedicated DVR:










I really want one of these DVR's, but cannot find one anywhere on the internet, and I have a lot of search savvy on my pc as a 68 year old, old fart.

My understanding is that the company that had them in stock here in either Michigan or Minnesota (can't remember which state) is in transition after a "buy out" with new owners.

I bought my Aqua-Vu locator from a reputable dealer in Green Bay, Wisconsin. After discovering this DVR accessory after my purchase, I asked to buy one from them. They attempted to contact the source after they noted they did not have one in stock, as did an ice fishing gear dealer in Connecticut.

After multiple attempts by both of my contacts to reach the new company's owners, all they got back was: "This product is backordered until August" - a generic response from an 800 phone call to their answering machine - no real human voice in the exchanges.

I want one now to use my Quad to capture videos of underwater behaviors of muskrats, beaver and otter, and above ground to record activities of red fox, grey fox and coyotes at their dens - adults and pups after they crawl out after being weaned. 

After preliminary trials and testing of monitoring stuff on this unit, it works on land as well as underwater - an interesting discover for a fish locator.

I am not going to get one "now" as desired - will have to wait until August if even then, or possibly never if the product may have been discontinued for some marketing supply-demand reason.

Anyway, in the absence of not having one of those dedicated Quad DVR's in my hands, after this lengthy drop of ink, do any of you have one? Or, know of a substitute product somewhere that may be compatible with my unit?

Had to raise my hand - ran out of places to do that in classes elsewhere.

Thank you for your patience and considerations.

Regards,

Jonathan


----------



## NittanyDoug (May 30, 2006)

I had (still do) have the DVR for the aqua-vu. I personnally didn't like it. Mine stopped working on me for some unknown reason. Actually I know why, my camera unit/monitor has a bad connection and the DVR doesn't quite connect. So my options were to spent money on a new setup camera/monitor or since I wanted to record and could/can get my camera to work, go with a small digital recorder to record off of the video out. For less money I got the digital recorder/digital video camera. I went that route so I could have a cheap "flip" style video camera and I took more video of fishing than of the actual aqua-vu this winter. So don't be discouraged that you can't get the DVR from aqua-vu, there are other options.


----------



## vano397 (Sep 15, 2006)

I personally love the showdown...I am not sure if anyone out there has seen that the new one is upgraded for better interference rejection, and also adjusts for 1' increments for the zoom-this upgrade is available to all the old models too, im sending mine in right now. But for the price the features are way better than anything within $200 of it, and honestly the new zoom is better than anyones. You can easily detect the difference between fish and the bottom, and your stuff, and if you aren't legally bling the gray scale really is no different than color, black is black, gray is gray, kinda simple actually. with the backlight on its hard to mess it up. I have 3 buddies that bought vex's last year and they all end up watching my graph, and using theres as depth finders...


----------



## vano397 (Sep 15, 2006)

oh, and i have used it in 100+ FOW, and I could still see a my bait, actually at 160 fow i could see a swedish pimple and a minnow, and watchmyself jig, even without zooming.


----------



## pavy31 (Jul 8, 2008)

Those showdowns are AWESOME, used mine in 65 fow w/a tear drop and waxy and could see it as well. use mine for whitefish and haven't had the chance to use it for wally's yet!!!


----------



## Jonathan64 (Jan 17, 2007)

I would be interested in finding an alternative DVR other than the dedicated one mentioned so that I can record from the video-out jack on the unit.

Where would I go to find a compatible recording device - a place like Radio Shack? I'd have to take the locator with me to make sure if something was available that the jack would fit my unit verses trying to buy something online only to discover the jack was not compatible.

I don't know if these connectors are standard, universal sizes for one fits all in this application or not. Thanks.

Jonathan


----------



## NittanyDoug (May 30, 2006)

I'll PM you a link. Basically you have a cable with an RCA end on it that goes to a 2.5 mm end that goes into the recorder/camera.


----------



## NittanyDoug (May 30, 2006)

Jonathan, your PM box is full...


----------



## Jonathan64 (Jan 17, 2007)

Thanks. I forgot about that - will empty it now.

Jonathan


----------

